# Daniela and Graham's Walk for JDRF



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2010)

Pictures! Well done to everyone!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Steff (Mar 17, 2010)

Aww wicked pictures looks like everyone had a great time x


----------



## bev (Mar 17, 2010)

Lovely pictures and what a lovely day for a walk along the prom!Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 17, 2010)

Hiya

Great photos.   Seems very strange seeing all the places I know on the net.  Daniela were you in disguise?  Your hood and glasses are in place in all the photos 

Love the shot from above, was that where the half circle thing is with the cafe in the middle ?


----------



## am64 (Mar 17, 2010)

thank you for posting these what a lvely day you all had ....look at all those smiles xx


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 17, 2010)

Northerner said:


>



this guy with graham is the labour candidate for bexhill and battle


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 17, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hiya
> 
> Great photos.   Seems very strange seeing all the places I know on the net.  Daniela were you in disguise?  Your hood and glasses are in place in all the photos
> 
> Love the shot from above, was that where the half circle thing is with the cafe in the middle ?



the one with hood and glasses is my twin sister i am the one with the jdrf tshirt and white hat (i know i look like a little girl smaller then your jessica )


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 17, 2010)

Northerner said:


>


the last picture the one with graham and  ME in jdrf t  sirt then tom by graham left side


----------



## am64 (Mar 17, 2010)

i  bet that graham loved tom xxx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 17, 2010)

grahams mum said:


> the last picture the one with graham and  ME in jdrf t  sirt then tom by graham left side



Daniela, I suspect that I would look tall if I stood next to you!


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 17, 2010)

everybody more than 5 foot is tall for me, a few of graham friends in his class are nearly tall as me  my partner is 5 ,11 so you can see where graham genes are coming from !!!


----------

